# Recommendations??



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Im due to pick up my first TT, a V6, on the weekend - and was just wondering what cleaning products you would all recommend -

1)shampoo?
2)polish?
3)wax?
4)leather cleaner?
5)dashboard cleaner?

Apologies, as I am sure its been covered many times in this forum and I HAVE looked - but there are that many different products mentioned - I just wanted a SIMPLE (idiots guide) list of 5 products so I know what to buy!

My car is black with Anis yellow interior if that makes a difference.

Thanks - Saj


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I find that these products are very well equipped to handle the winter months:

www.zainoeurope.com

Robbie


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi & Welcome,

Firstly, depends on how simple you want to keep it and costs of course.... based on what I have learnt since being on this site, I would suggest the following for a really simple start to cleaning:
Get yourself of to Tesco for Shampoo - Johnson's Baby (Blue bottle) PH Neutral and cheep  
Then off to halfords for the rest - Polish & Wax: Meguiars are highly recommended and they do a 1,2&3 step pack, Deep Crystal Clean, polish then carnuba wax, about £8.50 each product.
Buy a couple of Micro fibre cloths for application and buffing off and I would recommend a large waffle micro fibre cloth instead of a chamois.
Interior - Liquid Leather is a favourite on here www.detailingworld.com have the best supply list
Dash - Personal choice really, some guys use good ol' fashioned Mr Sheen whilst others are just a damp micro fibre cloth..

Hope this helps for a quick start.. Once you start reading these pages and getting into there is a whole host of products and techniques that you will discover.. :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers Magic, Hammer!

Hammer, I think i'll take your advice and get the Meguliars - I've used their products before on my bike.

And as for Johnsons - you learn something new everyday!! :lol:

Saj


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

All depends on how serious you are and how much money you want to spend.

Shampoo, my favorites so far (and Ive tried loads) are the meguiars shapoos - gold class or NXT wash.

Polish, constantly getting good feedback is autoglym's super resin polish, alternatively if you want to go down the dodo route lime prime lite is good too.

Wax, for warmth and nice gloss meguiars NXT 2.0 wax is good - it just doesnt last as long as some others, For durability you have to go a long way to beat any of the collinite waxes, Ive got 915 at present but the 476 is good too.

Leather cleaner / conditioner, no contest - gliptone liquid leather (GT11 & GT12).

Dashboard, I just use some wet wipes.

Glass, Meguiars NXT glass stuff works very well for cleaning and then get some rain wizard to treat the outsides.

All of that will cost you about £50 which is the cheap end of the market. If you want to spend a bit more on better products then the zaino stuff mentioned above is good and a swissvax system is also worth considering.

Have a look over on http://www.detailingworld.com, it will shed a lot more light on the subject.

Happy cleaning


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheers!!

So much to look at - :? 

Happy cleaning??? Not quite sure about that! Prefer the driving part :lol:


----------

